# Sulawesi shrimps 20g aquarium



## igor.kanshyn

Hi,

The tank is just set up. There is almost no live there, no clean water, no hidden equipment, *no plants* and *no shrimps*.

You can find a video here:


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] it look beautiful....
i like the rock setup
super cardinal tank ahhahahahah


----------



## arc

2 HOB, 2 heaters and a Sponge filter? isn't that a bit over kill?


----------



## arktixan

Looking good sir, looking good.

I never knew having more heaters/filters would cycle a tank faster :O.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I think you current may be an over kill. I never had experience with Sulawesi shrimps. But from my experience with many other shrimps, they don't do well in high currents.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## killer007

water paramerter with 2 heaters will be stable the water parameters...
[email protected]@ i am using 2213 on a 10 gallons...

maybe put a pre sponge on the intake of the HOB's


----------



## AquariAM

arc said:


> 2 HOB, 2 heaters and a Sponge filter? isn't that a bit over kill?


Not when your shrimp are worth their weight in gold


----------



## killer007

AquariAM said:


> Not when your shrimp are worth their weight in gold


wahahahah that is right...
>.< i have 2213, UGF and going to put a sponge filter in too...hahahahaha


----------



## killer007

I think igor is going to get another filter and replace some of the HOB...
but i still think 2 HOB is good for 20g hahahah
no over kill the shrimps...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arc said:


> 2 HOB, 2 heaters and a Sponge filter? isn't that a bit over kill?


I just put there all the equipment I have 

Heaters are not powerful. The first one is 50W, the second I'm even not sure  
They both works for a whole day and have increased a temperature to 3 degrees only. I will replace the ugliest one with more powerful 100-1500W heater.

Sponge filter is just for fun and some additional filtration.
One of the HOB filter comes with an aquarium. It's too small.
The second HOB is from my fish tank. This is my main weapon in fight with ammonia  I will keep it there until I get another good filter cycled.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Zebrapl3co said:


> I think you current may be an over kill. I never had experience with Sulawesi shrimps. But from my experience with many other shrimps, they don't do well in high currents.


Big current is not good for them, but it's not a so big problem. Shrimps are not floating on the top area of the tank, where all the current exists. They are sitting and walking on the bottom.

But I will decrease the current for sure.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Looking good sir, looking good.
> 
> I never knew having more heaters/filters would cycle a tank faster :O.


Thanks.
It helps. More filters means more water current. This helps bacterias occupy gravels and rocks faster. More current brings them 'food' (ammonia and nitrite) quicker.

Bigger temperature fasts almost any process.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> Not when your shrimp are worth their weight in gold


That's right. 
These shrimps cost like a platinum measuring in weight, I guess


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Live water testers*

It looks like I have no ammonia, nitrite and nitrate for about 5 ppm today.
For this tank I use a cycled filter and half of a water from my fish tank.

Yesterday the water smelled bad and nitrite was there, it's OK for now.

So, I've added several water testers.
- 2 x 3-mounts old platies;
- 2 x Amano shrimps, male and female. Female fell on a floor behind a tank when I was catching her. It was hard to find her and drag out from there. I hope she will be fine.
- 2 x young cherry shrimps.


----------



## killer007

hahahhaha i drop my amano too...
it was funny cuz the shrimp craw on the floor...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hahahhaha i drop my amano too...
> it was funny cuz the shrimp craw on the floor...


I'll tell you more. I found one of them on the floor today. I just forget to close my tank cover lid ...
She was half-dry but alive. I put her back into the tank, she swam weird, but after several minutes looked like she was fine. Amanos are hardy bastards


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*UG filter*

After reading this: http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/franks-90-gallon-sulawesi-tank/ I think that Underground Filter is not such a wrong way of filtration.


----------



## AquariAM

Someone who's never steered me wrong said adding a bit of montmiliorite clay to a shrimp tank would also be a good idea. UGF's work well if you can keep them flowing- like this guy is. There are applications for everything


----------



## killer007

hahahahah TOOO HARDY...
its crazy...even alive half [email protected]@....

hahahahh exactly...he used UFG too...
i won't remcomment when using with soil but crushed coral or stone gravel, i think its good to use them...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, crushed corals are quite a loose substrate. Note that he is using big pieces of corals on the bottom.

I'm wounder what pH of Frank's tap water.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*The first has come*

My AquaClear filter caught one cherry. I took out it and it's alive. AquaClear 50 is a _shrimp friendly_ filter 
I should not be so lazy to keep filter intake uncovered.

People here mentioned that I have too much water current. That's right. I see this now with shrimps floating around the tank.


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] 8.4?
i think he told me but i forgot....
but isn't our crushed coral the same as his?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] 8.4?
> i think he told me but i forgot....
> but isn't our crushed coral the same as his?


In fact they can be different, but it should not be a problem.

I'm asking because CC increase water pH to fixed some amount. So, after two weeks tank water pH will be "tap-water-pH" + "CC-addition-pH". And this _addition_ is the same for different areas, but "tap-water-PH" is different. 
We could get quite high pH here, because out tap water pH is already 7.6-7.8 .


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] but i think their water is way harder...
cuz they have no lake there...
we have ontario lake and its seems hard but not so hard hahahaha


----------



## AquariAM

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, crushed corals are quite a loose substrate. Note that he is using big pieces of corals on the bottom.
> 
> I'm wounder what pH of Frank's tap water.


You can probably find that out on the City of Markham's 'water' website... I know the Toronto one lists the typical pH out of the tap.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> You can probably find that out on the City of Markham's 'water' website... I know the Toronto one lists the typical pH out of the tap.


That guy lives in BC. I guess in Vancouver. But I'm not sure


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Current rocks only design*

Pictures of the current rock only tank design


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Terrarium wood*

Today, one of my friends showed up apparently and offered to be his company in a trip to Big All's Mississauga.

And I found a nice piece of a wood there. The problem is that it's a terrarium wood. It will not sink by itself.








A guy in the store told that I needed to keep it in a water for a couple of days and it would sink. I guess, that it's not true and these couple of days is a couple of weeks in reality. 
But I really like the idea about placing a wood into a tank. I never did this before. I can always tie this wood to a rock ...

I read that boiling a wood will make t sink. So, I'm boiling it right now. I can't place it all into a pan. I'm boiling it from different sides


----------



## Crusty

Looks like a Manzanita wood. That one may take a while to get water log. Mine is in the tank for 4 weeks and its still has some bouyancy to it.

Give it a good wash, use a rock to sink it down and let the film develop. Your sulawesi will like picking the film off of it.


----------



## Holidays

these shrimps, bettas, guppies...I used to be able to catch them from the shallow creek nearby my home back in indo...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thanks, Crusty. I bought Terrarium Wood - Small

Sulawesi shrimp likes rocks, but I hope they will not ignore this wood 

After I partially boiled it, it doesn't sink. And I'm not sure that boiling help at all with this.
But, anyway, it's useful to boil a wood, live creatures will be dead, some tannin will be released.

I picked up an abrasive paper. I will clear and polish the wood soon.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Holidays said:


> these shrimps, bettas, guppies...I used to be able to catch them from the shallow creek nearby my home back in indo...


Wow, it's a great experience you have!
Could you, please, bring several pounds of live Sulawesi shrimps from your next home-visiting trip  You will be able to trade them to a car here


----------



## Holidays

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, it's a great experience you have!
> Could you, please, bring several pounds of live Sulawesi shrimps from your next home-visiting trip  You will be able to trade them to a car here


hehe, probably not, they're probably bad quality, not selectively bred, are these shrimp wild caught?


----------



## AquariAM

That "terrarium wood" won't sink. Ever. I've got a piece that's been in my tank for some time as a hanging piece stuck to the top. It floats and I think it always will. I've had similarly floaty wood in the past and even after a month, it floats. 

The easiest thing to do is to get a piece of slate for 9 cents from Betz Cut Stone, make sure the piece of slate is heavy enough to hold down the wood, and screw it to the bottom with a stainless steel screw. Make sure it's stainless steel and the highest quality you can get because a rusting screw isn't something you want in your tank if you can avoid it. 

I didn't like the look of that bark on mine so I sanded it off. Looks nicer now IMO.


----------



## Holidays

just google sulawesi shrimp, they look amazing









I don't remember ever catching something like that...heh


----------



## Crusty

igor.kanshyn said:


> Sulawesi shrimp likes rocks, but I hope they will not ignore this wood


The cardinals I have loves hiding and feeding from the wood...don't care much for the rocks. However, harleqins may perfer crevices in the rocks. Manzanita does not seem to leach tanis as much. Not sure about the ones for reptiles.


----------



## killer007

ya just boil it and make sure the tanis is out...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Crusty said:


> The cardinals I have loves hiding and feeding from the wood...don't care much for the rocks. However, harleqins may perfer crevices in the rocks.


So, you have cardinals and harleqins. That's great! Could you, please, share some information about your set up and shrimps?



Crusty said:


> Manzanita does not seem to leach tanis as much. Not sure about the ones for reptiles.


On the site written that it's safe for aquariums. But it doesn't mean that it will not make your water brown 
When I was boiling it water in a pan was quite brown.
But I hope it will be fine now. I almost put it in the tank.


----------



## arc

> Someone who's never steered me wrong said adding a bit of montmiliorite clay to a shrimp tank would also be a good idea. UGF's work well if you can keep them flowing- like this guy is. There are applications for everything


Does anyone know where I can get this in Toronto or Vancouver? I have a friend that's going to be there in about a week and could pick it up for me if its near downtown Vancouver


----------



## killer007

you want it cheap or you want just a 4 lb box?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arc said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this in Toronto or Vancouver? I have a friend that's going to be there in about a week and could pick it up for me if its near downtown Vancouver


Look at Calcium Montmorillionite Clay....great mineral for shrimps and all kinds of fish thread


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> That "terrarium wood" won't sink. Ever. I've got a piece that's been in my tank for some time as a hanging piece stuck to the top. It floats and I think it always will. I've had similarly floaty wood in the past and even after a month, it floats.


I've managed to put three small rocks between bottom branches. I just inserted them, no glue or strings. It sinks with that rocks, but it's not completely stable. Its center of gravity appeared in a wrong place 

I will upload some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] here is a better deal...

QUOTING SOMEONE IN SHRIMP NOW:
50 pound bags of the clay powder for $15-20.

Smelko Foundry Products
701 Nipissing Road
Milton, ON L9T 4Z5
(905) 878-2331

or if you don't want alot or too far....
go here...:
http://www.clarkekoi.com/HomePage.html

they have 4lb bottle for like $55 or something...or you can get the cheaper brand...
they are the same...maybe get the cheaper brand...its like $30 for 4lb


----------



## arc

I'd like a large supply(1+ year?) for two 10 gallon shrimp tank, maybe another 20 gallon in the future.

Only place I've found is Ontario:
http://www.pondexperts.ca/pond_additives_koi_clay.htm

and its for Koi but if it is 100% clay I imagine it should be the same. Its about 35 for 2 lbs after shipping I believe. Good price?

Edit

Wow, 50lb for $20. Hope thats from the Smelko Foundry Products site. I'll email them and see if they have any as their website doesn't list anything. If its something like 50lb for $20, its worth the drive and I can sell it off in the forums at cost to recover some cost and reduce suppy.



> Look at Calcium Montmorillionite Clay....great mineral for shrimps and all kinds of fish thread


Thanks for the thread but from Burlngton to Milton is about the same distance to travel


----------



## killer007

ya koi clay its the same...
@[email protected] actually 4 lb already last like 2 or 4 years...
cuz you don't need much...or you will make the whole tank muddy...


----------



## killer007

um...did you get any news by email for the 50lb for $20?



arc said:


> I'd like a large supply(1+ year?) for two 10 gallon shrimp tank, maybe another 20 gallon in the future.
> 
> Only place I've found is Ontario:
> http://www.pondexperts.ca/pond_additives_koi_clay.htm
> 
> and its for Koi but if it is 100% clay I imagine it should be the same. Its about 35 for 2 lbs after shipping I believe. Good price?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Wow, 50lb for $20. Hope thats from the Smelko Foundry Products site. I'll email them and see if they have any as their website doesn't list anything. If its something like 50lb for $20, its worth the drive and I can sell it off in the forums at cost to recover some cost and reduce suppy.
> 
> Thanks for the thread but from Burlngton to Milton is about the same distance to travel


----------



## arc

No, its been only 24 hours so still a chance they will contact me within the week. How did you find them by the way?

I'll post a thread if I find a cheap source.

Igor, hows the tank coming along?


----------



## killer007

hahahahah i got it in shrimpnow.com...
some ppl are asking where to get the clay and one of the nice guy give us the address for cheap clay...

if you can't get the cheap one, you can go to the "clarkekoi" for 4lb 25 or 30 dollars...(the cheaper brand)
@[email protected] a 4lb box will last a long time, if you only have 10 gallons
ppl in shrimpnow usually put amount of a knife tip in when after doing the water change...

@[email protected] like if you put too much...the clay usually sink at the bottom of the soil...and just clog up the soil @[email protected] i guess its not so good...
try to drop them right on the driftwood or seomthing so the shrimp will eat it and disolve in water...
its best if you have current...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I hope I will get my clay from bettaforu soon and cloud my CRS tank as you guys do


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Mini Canister filter*










I've got Tom Rapid Mini Canister Filter C-80 yesterday.

There is a good review about it here: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/blog.php?bt=3405

The filter is good and its very quiet. On the other hand, its media is weird. 
As a guy said in the review, the second media is "bag filled with some mysterious light weight black flaky substance". It looks like some small rubber balls. It don't know what is it, but I don't like it 

It makes a quite high current. I'm thinking now about getting a longer output tube and making a lot of holes there. It will distribute the current all over the tank surface.


----------



## killer007

O.O where did you get tom c80?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> O.O where did you get tom c80?


It's from our Big All's. I bought it on-line using that link from my previous post.
They even didn't charge me for delivery


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] i was looking for one hahahah
ah....but now i have a canister...
maybe later time >.<....


----------



## killer007

hahahah i just check the site...
"SOLD OUT" @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hahahah i just check the site...
> "SOLD OUT" @[email protected]


That's right, bad luck. I'msorry.

You know, I called to one of Big All's like a week ago and asked about some stuff and about this filter as well. They told me that they didn't have it, but there was one in a warehouse and they could order it to their location.
It might be the one I have bought


----------



## killer007

ya i think so....
@[email protected] cuz i checked like 2 big al but can't find it too hahahaha


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Inaccurate PH Test Kit*








I got a Nutrafin Ph test kit today. It's wide range (4.5-9.0)
I was expecting to measure PH above 8, which is more than my standard API test kit can measure.








This test kit has scale with 0.5 steps. This is gives quite broad results. The second problem I see, that 8.5 and 9.0 colors are very similar. It make no sense to make measures in this area..

I'm completely disappointed with this product.

What do you, guys, use to measure high pH?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] i have one of those too...
similar....

yes, its very hard for me to read too...and the high ph, i can never read it...
its like they are all the same...

than i change the API brand, wich measure 7.4 to 8.8 and above, i think....
its a red box...
its still not so clear, but it somewhat clear....
that what i use...the API one...

its hard to measure the PH in high level...
i just estimate the level that close to the color which is super hard to match and guess i am right to [email protected]@...


----------



## ameekplec.

Get an electronic pH tester


----------



## killer007

i got one no brand in ebay and its not reading correctly...
and you need to caribrate it often...

um...the brand one is more accuate?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] i have one of those too...
> similar....
> 
> yes, its very hard for me to read too...and the high ph, i can never read it...
> its like they are all the same...
> 
> than i change the API brand, wich measure 7.4 to 8.8 and above, i think....
> its a red box...


Aquarium Pharmaceuticals High Range pH Kit. 
This should be a good one. I have similar test for normal range. It works well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ameekplec. said:


> Get an electronic pH tester


Which one is good?

How about Digital pH Meter Tester LCD Monitor +2 Buffer Solutions ?
I thought that they were expensive, but I see now that I'm wrong. Its description is good


----------



## killer007

igor.kanshyn said:


> Aquarium Pharmaceuticals High Range pH Kit.
> This should be a good one. I have similar test for normal range. It works well.


yes its that one i use...
but i think they have new package now...
like blue box with red on it...but same ph range...


----------



## killer007

igor.kanshyn said:


> Which one is good?
> 
> How about Digital pH Meter Tester LCD Monitor +2 Buffer Solutions ?
> I thought that they were expensive, but I see now that I'm wrong. Its description is good


@[email protected] don't get that one...
cuz i got that one and i can't measure it correctly...
anyone have the same experience?

maybe this one?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Milwaukee-ph-met...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335d46dac6
cuz i see BA sell them at the counter...
but someone double check with me if this brand is good too...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Wood has been added*

Look at a new design.
I've added that wood and made a small stone hill in a corner.


















No plants yet, a lot of equipment are still present in a tank.

After reading Internet I see that I need to add more corals. I will do this just today.


----------



## killer007

ya more coral is better....especially you mix with some gravel too...

ahahhaaha very nice..i like the stone hill...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you.

I've added some corals, turn on a small canister. I use used Hydroton and a sponge from my other filters there. I also start adding "Seachem Stability" to finish cycling for sure.

I've added some testes livestock
I have for now:
- 3 x 3-mounts old platies;
- 4 x Amano shrimps, 2 males and 2 female.
- 2 x young cherry shrimps, male and female, I guess.


----------



## killer007

ah why Seachem Stability?
what is that do?
stable the ph?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ah why Seachem Stability?
> what is that do?
> stable the ph?


No, It's beneficial bacterias in a bottle.  They process ammonia, etc.
They can appear in a tank by itself, but it's faster to just add them.
Seachem Stability product speeds _aquarium nitrogen cycle_ up.


----------



## killer007

ah...good stuff...
>.< same as squeeze some old fish water from filter filter in?


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> No, It's beneficial bacterias in a bottle.  They process ammonia, etc.
> They can appear in a tank by itself, but it's faster to just add them.
> Seachem Stability product speeds _aquarium nitrogen cycle_ up.


I'm pretty sure the bacteria in a normal cycle and the bacteria in Stability are different, I think that I read somewhere that the Stability bacteria doesn't colonize.


----------



## arc

Igor with all that crushed coral in there whats the ph now?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> I'm pretty sure the bacteria in a normal cycle and the bacteria in Stability are different, I think that I read somewhere that the Stability bacteria doesn't colonize.


According to their web-site it's quite a good product. I also read several good reviews about it.
But it might be that Stability's bacteria just do some job and live for a while while ordinary bacterias appear, grow and start doing their job.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arc said:


> Igor with all that crushed coral in there whats the ph now?


It's a good question 

My tap water is 7.6
According to my ordinary test kit (its maximum is 7.6), the tank has pH > 7.6
According to my new crappy Nutrafin wide range test kit, pH in 7.0-7.5 range. And this is odd, because it's smaller than my tap water 

So, I wish I know my pH


----------



## killer007

O.O use the API...or maybe really get the PH meter?
but i am not sure if they are good @[email protected] i got the no brand one and it just give me bad reading @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Hardness readings*

Ok, I have done some water hardness reading today.

*20g Sulawesi Tank*
GH - 160ppm - 9 
KH - 75ppm - 4

You can see that hardness I have is quite low. I guess I've found a source of it.
Often I refill my tank with water from Brita carbon filter. I add a litter or two each other day to keep the tank full. I've tester this water as well

*Brita Water Filter*
GH - 60ppm - 3
KH - 20ppm - 1

So, it's a source of soft water for me. And I should not use it. I will use my tap water.

*Tap Water*
GH - 120ppm - 7
KH - 80ppm - 4.5


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*First live plant added*

I've got a perfect bunch of *Hornwort*.
I've specially placed my arm into a shot. Now you can see how big it was.








So, I've separated this big bush to three smaller ones and buried them into a gravel.
It definitely adds some colors to this tank, doesn't it?


----------



## killer007

ah isn't Hornwort will melt in gravel?


----------



## RoryM

Plant lodged in the gravel will rot and the plant will then become floating again. Throw too much light on a tank with some rocks and grow some hair algae for your sulawesi tank, your shrimp will love you for it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> ah isn't Hornwort will melt in gravel?


I don't know for sure, but its leaves/blades are quite tough. I had a small piece of _hornwort _ before. Leaves it lost have not been rotted for a long time.

The article said:


> ...
> If you bury Hornwort in the substrate, the Hornwort stems are held in the gravel by root-like organs called *rhizoids*.


Let's check this


----------



## igor.kanshyn

RoryM said:


> Plant lodged in the gravel will rot and the plant will then become floating again. Throw too much light on a tank with some rocks and grow some hair algae for your sulawesi tank, your shrimp will love you for it.


Light will be useful there, you right. I have a standard light I got together with a tank. It's 15W.
But I keep the tank near a window


----------



## bigfishy

Wow, you got a really nice tank

 

I am just curious, will Sulawesi shrimps do well in a "HEAVILY" planted aquarium?


----------



## AquariAM

If you want a digital pH meter , spend over $100 or don't get one. There's no point.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bigfishy said:


> Wow, you got a really nice tank
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious, will Sulawesi shrimps do well in a "HEAVILY" planted aquarium?


Thank you.
I'm not a specialist, but I guess they will.
There are photos with these shrimps on rocks and some photos with people catching them between rocks. But I think that it's mostly because it's easily to find and catch them on rocks than in underwater bushes


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> If you want a digital pH meter , spend over $100 or don't get one. There's no point.


I think you simplify this a lot. Good products are not always very expensive. Sometimes the same product can be sold for different prices.

Do you know several good models or brand names you are sure about?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Moss added*

Yesterday I did quite interesting but laborious task.
I cut my java moss form a shrimp cube tank and make *small white moss stones* from it.

I did some pictures.

All moss I cut that day:









The last moss stone is done. The other rocks are upside-down to be in a water.









Moss or a rock, ready to be tied with a fishing line. Important: It's UNEATABLE 









All eight moss stones are done and ready to go:









One moss stone in a tank. It will turn into a nice moss bush in two months.









Other moss rocks start nice green hill.


----------



## killer007

hahahah its like sushi....
hhahahaah i thought you put fish on top of the moss @[email protected]

ah...yes which brand is good for the PH meter?


----------



## arktixan

I like what u did witht he java moss stones  can't wait for it to grow


----------



## Chris S

pH meter...Hanna is a good brand.

Anything less than $100~ and you might as well just guess your pH, or spend another 50 bucks on buffering solutions to continually recalibrate it.

Those $30~ meters are just a pile of crap. If you are buying one without a replaceable pH probe, then you are wasting your money imo.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> I like what u did witht he java moss stones  can't wait for it to grow


Thank you.
A goal was making a real white store invisible in a gravel/corals. And I see that I've reached this goal


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Chris S said:


> pH meter...Hanna is a good brand.
> 
> Anything less than $100~ and you might as well just guess your pH, or spend another 50 bucks on buffering solutions to continually recalibrate it.
> 
> Those $30~ meters are just a pile of crap. If you are buying one without a replaceable pH probe, then you are wasting your money imo.


Ok, I see. Maybe I need just an ordinary high range chemical test kit


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Platy Fry*

I have quite a lot of sunset platy fry in this tank  Look at this post for details.

I think it's good to have something swing in a tank. 
I don't have sulawesi shrimp in their tank yet. So, I moved my pregnant platy into this tank and she did her job perfectly.
I have a lot of babies there


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Orange Rabbit Snails*

I have several new creatures in a tank.

They are Orange Rabbit Snails (Tylomelania sp. Yellow)
VIDEO: Amano shrimps are quite interested in these new neighbors 

And another VIDEO: Orange rabbit sulawesi snail funny crawl


----------



## killer007

HOLY....
very very orange...very very nice...
worth the price hahahahah
>.< sooo nice....


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, they are really orange.

I've added two more videos:

Orange rabbit (Tylomelania sp.) sulawesi snail funny crawl
Tylomelania sp. Yellow snail crawls on a glass

And there are some pictures:


----------



## killer007

>.< soooo colorful...


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, very nice. Are these the ones from Menagerie? I'll have to have Harold put some aside for me!


----------



## matti2uude

That is an awesome looking snail.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yep, they are cool. Thank you.

Yes, they are from Menagerie. It's a new shipment, they are on sale for several days only. These guys are quite expensive, be ready 

I'm a little worrying about their ability to survive.

Look at the picture. _Sulawesi Tylomelania sp. Yellow snail is stuck in a balance on a rock_









I was watching another snail set against an air stone by head area of her shell. A tail of her shell was on a rock, but body was in a water and there is no support for it.
Sometimes they are quite clumsy.


----------



## ameekplec.

Got Harold to set a few aside for me  

When are you getting shrimp in there? Where from?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ameekplec. said:


> Got Harold to set a few aside for me
> 
> When are you getting shrimp in there? Where from?


I have only 'testing' shrimps there  There are amanos and cherries there.
I'm still waiting for a source of getting sulawesi shrimps.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*How does Tylomelania sp. breed?*

I've found a good explanation of their way to breed:


> Tylomelania sp. are almost but not quite livebearers. Again, males and females are separate, so for breeding purposes a group is required. There is no easy way to sex them. Once mating has taken place, the female broods the eggs internally almost to the point when they are ready to hatch. The eggs are then released, and within an hour than juvenile snail crawls out from the shell. At this point the juvenile has a shell that is a good 5 mm in length, and can be reared alongside the adults without problems. They are, however, vulnerable to predation by Clea helena, so while adults of both species can be mixed, you won't get many Tylomelania if they're kept together.


 Source: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_4/clea.html

There are others Tylomelania sp. color varieties


----------



## PACMAN

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, they are really orange.
> 
> I've added two more videos:
> 
> Orange rabbit (Tylomelania sp.) sulawesi snail funny crawl
> Tylomelania sp. Yellow snail crawls on a glass
> 
> And there are some pictures:


HAHAHHA these look funny!

if i didnt have a cichlid tank, i might be tempted to spend the $$ for these bad boys!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

PACMAN said:


> HAHAHHA these look funny!
> 
> if i didnt have a cichlid tank, i might be tempted to spend the $$ for these bad boys!


They need a hight PH like some cichlids. Also they need a temperature 28-30C, but this might be not necessary. Some people keep them in 24C and snail are fine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Surprise!*

Who is there on a heater?


----------



## killer007

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've found a good explanation of their way to breed:
> Source: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_4/clea.html
> 
> There are others Tylomelania sp. color varieties


what is it mean by "...you get many when mix together"?
um...can be mix different variety but have less offspring?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] a baby snail came out?
@[email protected] hahahahah so fast?


----------



## killer007

about the PH meter...
Hanna is good...
what about the PinPoint pH Monitor?

also is there like a electronic thing that I can measure KH and GH?
I know there is drop solution but are there any electric one?
or like something all in one thing...
like TDS, GH, KH, PH all in one...


----------



## ameekplec.

If there was an electronic hobby-level KH meter, the reefers would have already found it 

Although Hanna is coming out with a KH colorimiter (among other things) - price point is probably going to be US$50 when they're slated to be realeased in July.


----------



## Chris S

killer007 said:


> about the PH meter...
> Hanna is good...
> what about the PinPoint pH Monitor?
> 
> also is there like a electronic thing that I can measure KH and GH?
> I know there is drop solution but are there any electric one?
> or like something all in one thing...
> like TDS, GH, KH, PH all in one...


If you have lots of money, they can all be found.

Hanna sells a quality pH/TDS/Temp/EC meter, which I love =)

As for your GH/KH, I'd just use the liquid test kits, unless you have a couple grand lying around.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Baby Tylo photos*

Yes, It's a baby snail.

I'm lucky! I got a female-snail with almost hutched egg inside 

I hope I will have more babies. It's hard to sex them. I have four snails and one of them is definitely female.
There is still 1/16 probability that they are all females 


















With adults:


----------



## arktixan

funky snails sir.. love the bright orange!
I cannot wait til I start my Sulawesi tank!


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] ah...for KH/GH i will just stick to the drop than...
ya i will look into the PH meter


----------



## killer007

hahhaaha more babies to come...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Water Parameters*

I've made testing today.

20g Sulawesi Tank
GH - 180ppm - 10 
KH - 95ppm - 5

It's going up, but slowly. In 6 days both hardness parameters were increased to *one degree*.
This is less than I expected  In can be just because of water evaporation.


----------



## killer007

how come your GH and KH is still like that?
um...is it because of the driftwood?
i don't think water will evaporate with the KH and GH...

is ph stay the same at 8.0?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I don't think that driftwood make a big changes, It's not too bit, but I'm not sure. It a first driftwood I have 

And I don't have a hight range pH test kit, it should arrive soon.

I'm making an experiment with that corals right now. I've placed a net with crushes corals in a backet with a tap water and placed an air stone under the net (the net is hanging up on the side of a bucket.). The air store is working for two days.
I don't see any changes in bucket water measurements for now.
I will wait more.


----------



## killer007

um...
ah...i am not sure too >.<
see for few days more


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Experiment. Increasing water hardness by corals*

As I wrote about an experiment I'm making with that corals.

I've placed a net with about *2 lbs of crushes corals* in a backet with *2.5 gallons* tap water and placed *a working air stone* under the net (the net is hanging up on the side of a bucket.).

The air store is working for four days for now. Look at the pictures.














Tap Water
GH - 120ppm - 7
KH - 80ppm - 4.5

Water in a bucket after *one day* (24 hours)
GH - 140ppm - 8
KH - 80ppm - 4.5

Water in a bucket after *four days* (96 hours)
GH - 160ppm - 9
KH - 85ppm - 5

So, it's bigger, but the different almost invisible.

Have someone had experience with similar water saturation?
*Is that small changes Ok?*


----------



## killer007

ah...yesyes...
um...you know Matt?
I talk to him and he got his PH up to 8 using crushed coral...
but not sure about the KH and GH...
let me ask him...


----------



## killer007

My new sulawesi tank. The one with lots of algae.
Have the following using API drop tests:
PH 8.0
KH 8
GH 16


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> My new sulawesi tank. The one with lots of algae.
> Have the following using API drop tests:
> PH 8.0
> KH 8
> GH 16


Thank you.
You have use that Frank's bottles, right? They should increase GH significantly.

I order high range PH test kit in USA on previous Thursday. It still have not arrived


----------



## killer007

>.< nono i didn't use the bottles for the new tank yet...
i think the GH incrase cuz of the lava rocks
and KH is due to the crushed coral

don't worry, it will take some time to mail it here...
hahahaha we still have time


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> >.< nono i didn't use the bottles for the new tank yet...
> i think the GH incrase cuz of the lava rocks
> and KH is due to the crushed coral
> 
> don't worry, it will take some time to mail it here...
> hahahaha we still have time


Corals supposed to increase KH and GH at the same time.
Java rocks is neutral, they don't change anythings 

Did you put that _KIO clay_ into the tank?


----------



## killer007

i didn't put koi clay yet
hahahah i just check shrimpnow water chem chart...
@[email protected] really coral increase both...
i alway thought lava stone will increase GH >.<


----------



## matti2uude

I have a hard time testing the Gh. Is there a better way to test it? I have the API one and the colour is very hard to see.


----------



## killer007

>.< i afraid not...
i use api drop test too...
but you should be able to see color change from yellow to a bit green
i usually stop when i get a yellowish green...like around 10 to 12 drops


----------



## matti2uude

I might try the Sera Gh-test.


----------



## ameekplec.

Get a Salifert GH/KH test. BA might not have it, but any of the smaller LFS (NAFB, SUM, etc) should have them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I have a hard time testing the Gh. Is there a better way to test it? I have the API one and the colour is very hard to see.


You might have a test kit where you need to find a correct color from a table with different colors. Sometimes it's not easy to do.

I have Nutrafin Carbonate Hardness & Total Hardness Test Kit.
In this test I need to add test mixture drops one by one and calculate them. When color of a tested water changed from pink to blue, I need to count drops I added and recalculate them into a GH/KH measurement.
Adding drops one by one and checking a color takes some time, but it gives more accurate results.


----------



## matti2uude

ameekplec. said:


> Get a Salifert GH/KH test. BA might not have it, but any of the smaller LFS (NAFB, SUM, etc) should have them.


Thanks I'll try NAFB and see if they have it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Measurements and More corals*

I've measured water in a tank yesterday night:
GH - 200ppm - 11
KH - 105ppm - 6

Water hardness is going up, not fast but steady.

I decided to add more corals and have this done late last night. I've added like 7 lbs of corals.
I have quite a thick substrate layer and a cloudy tank now


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*moss pad*

I've added interesting 'java moss' pad yesterday.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*So many small platies*

I have a lot of platy fries there. They are everywhere. There are at least 40 of them.
I have no idea what I'm going to do with them as they get bigger


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Tylomelania sp. and a carrot*

Tylomelania sp. sulawesi snails are eating boiled carrot


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow shrimps!*

I've got yellow shrimps last Saturday (19th of June)

It's about 12 almost adult shrimps and 40 smaller ones.

Acclimatization:









A shrimplet just got into the tank and exploring a moss:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow shrimp. Some more pictures*

They are not starting to show a full color and need to grow more


----------



## killer007

>.< yesyes those are the one...
so pretty...


----------



## jamesren

when they will arrive? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jamesren said:


> when they will arrive? Can't wait to see it.


Are you asking about sulawesi shrimps?
I wish I knew  I'm waiting when they will be available.


----------



## killer007

>.< yes...some acciddent happen with the sulawesi @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> >.< yes...some acciddent happen with the sulawesi @[email protected]


I read about three Frank's tanks boiled by a broken heater. Is it true?


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] its true...
and only some surviver...

@[email protected] so...next generation should be hardy as hell hahhahaha


----------



## jamesren

That too bad, I know the feeling. Last time I prepare a tank for sulawesi waiting a LFS bring them in for 2 month end with nothing. Now my CPO are happy living in.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, considering how rare that shrimps, it was a disaster 

I have 40-50 platy fry in that tank


----------



## killer007

good fort he CPO...
hard for their shell

>.< yes put something in first...
maybe later the shrimps are ready


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Water Measurements*

Finally I got my API pH test kit.
BTW, I bought it here. It has a good price and a free delivery. The only problem it took two weeks.

So, I've measured a water again
GH - 200ppm - 11
KH - 100ppm - 5.5
*PH - 8.0*

Note that my tap water PH is 7.8.


----------



## killer007

ah...that is good [email protected]@...
its free shipping in canada....
@[email protected] ah...slow shipping

yesyes that sounds good


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Marimo moss balls arrived*

I've got five nice *Marimo moss balls* today.

They were almost dry when I got them. However, they look green and I hope they are alive.


----------



## killer007

@[email protected] i can tel you they are extremely hardy...hahahaha
i put one at my window with the sun
it was like half dry and still okie now...

i heard they bring good luck hahahahah


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> @[email protected] i can tel you they are extremely hardy...hahahaha
> i put one at my window with the sun
> it was like half dry and still okie now...
> 
> i heard they bring good luck hahahahah


Yes, they should be. I read about them.

The other thing is that they need a cold water (20-22C) to be bright green. They are yellowish in a warmer water. 
They are good plants for CRS tank 



killer007 said:


> i heard they bring good luck hahahahah


Should I keep one under my pillow?


----------



## killer007

hahahaha put 3 of them under the pillow...
@[email protected] yesyes they do good in cold water...
i have them in all my cold water tank


----------



## arktixan

I want your Moss Balls, did you get em at Menagerie?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> I want your Moss Balls, did you get em at Menagerie?


No, they were delivered to me directly from Asia 
Menagerie has them for $9+tax.

I can sell you a couple of mine, if you wish. It will be like $5 or even $4 each.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Aquarium video*

Video: 20 gallons Sulawesi aquarium with yellow shrimp and orange snails

I'm not mentioned that I attached by cheap sponge filter to an intake tube of a mini canister. It's was very simple to do, because they have same size of tubes. 
It works perfect. I have one filter with capacity of two and the canister filter intake are security covered.

You can see this connection on a video.


----------



## arktixan

lots of platty fry


----------



## killer007

>.< that is very beautiful....
@[email protected] sooo many babies....


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That's right. They are everywhere. They are like mosquitoes near light 

If someone wants several or several dozens these small fishes, I can give them *for free*. Just provide a good home


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's right. They are everywhere. They are like mosquitoes near light
> 
> If someone wants several or several dozens these small fishes, I can give them *for free*. Just provide a good home


Never been a platty fan  they poop too much


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Never been a platty fan  they poop too much


That's right. I have a shovel near a tank to rake their poop


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Photos*

I'm planing to add some new plants soon.

The current tank view is the following:


----------



## makindue

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> The tank is just set up. There is almost no live there, no clean water, no hidden equipment, *no plants* and *no shrimps*.
> 
> You can find a video here:


Nice video. I really love to feed a fish in that tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

makindue said:


> Nice video. I really love to feed a fish in that tank.


Thanks, It's different now  Look at video on the page 16.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Pregnant Yellow Shrimp*

There are good news. Having no real sulawesi shrimps I have other shrimps are working on inundating a tank.

Look at the VIDEO: Pregnant yellow shrimp (Neocaridina heterpoda var. yellow)

and the following pictures:


----------



## killer007

hahhaah lots of babies coming up soon...


----------



## brapbrapboom

this is good igor!! ill be keeping up with this thread, ill start my 10g crs tank soon!  might be a bit different but yeah, this really helps keep up the good work bud!


----------



## arktixan

awesome stuff, the yellow shrimp has a nice colour!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hahhaah lots of babies coming up soon...


Yes, I hope so. Thank you.

and I've found *another berried one* today!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you, guys.
This tank is supposed to be a sulawesi shrimps home, but these yellow fellows are hardy and can adapt to different water parameters.

They are really nice and active creatures.
Note that I have a write gravel there. So shrimps are not showing their beauty yet.


----------



## arktixan

Can I have your water? =P You must be playing alot of Barry White... maybe I should start


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Can I have your water? =P You must be playing alot of Barry White... maybe I should start


It's not a water related. My tank and water are quite standard. They just were ready.


----------



## killer007

hahahah his tanks are very nice...
I just saw it this morning...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

killer007 said:


> hahahah his tanks are very nice...
> I just saw it this morning...


Thank you, Kin.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow pets*









My yellow and orange and small red pets.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*It's going to be more yellow shrimps*

I've found a *third berried female* today!


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's not a water related. My tank and water are quite standard. They just were ready.


Has to be water related . ha! Theres something you must be doing... and I must find your secret.


----------



## killer007

>.< look at all those eggs....
100 babies are coming soon


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Has to be water related . ha! Theres something you must be doing... and I must find your secret.


It's a mature aquariums. I have a good filtration there. This tank has rocks, driftwood, different plans, mosses. Shrimps can select where they want to graze (they've selected a driftwood, BTW  ). This has a low light.

There are some disadvantages. This tank has relatively high temperature. It's 27-28C and pH is higher than tap water has.


----------



## arktixan

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a mature aquariums. I have a good filtration there. This tank has rocks, driftwood, different plans, mosses. Shrimps can select where they want to graze (they've selected a driftwood, BTW  ). This has a low light.
> 
> There are some disadvantages. This tank has relatively high temperature. It's 27-28C and pH is higher than tap water has.


Hehe I know  thats good the Yellow are doing well in the 27-28.

So far I got 2 berried RCS females  huzzah,... only takes time an patience.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Hehe I know  thats good the Yellow are doing well in the 27-28.
> 
> So far I got 2 berried RCS females  huzzah,... only takes time an patience.


Cool!
That's right. Stable aquarium, time and patient


----------



## arktixan

Are these yellow shrimp, from James?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Are these yellow shrimp, from James?


No, they are from Anna (betaforu).


----------



## arktixan

Very cool  I am too lazy to google them... are they easy to keep?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Very cool  I am too lazy to google them... are they easy to keep?


Yes. They are like cherries. They can adapt to different water parameters and are not demanding. They just need a stable aquariums.
Note that they will interbreed with cherry shrimps.


----------



## arktixan

So if they interbreed would that make orange shrimp?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> So if they interbreed would that make orange shrimp?


Sure, you will get Sulawesi Orange Delight Shrimp 









I'm joking, you will have some almost transparent shrimps as a result of that cross-breeding.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> Can I have your water? =P You must be playing alot of Barry White... maybe I should start


Ok. I can give you some water from that tank.
I've found *fourth berried female* today 

At the same time I found one dead adult shrimp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Feeding shrimp with algae*

I had a bottle with water from a pond what was on my windowsill for three months or even more. It has no visible live creatures inside, but has some nice soft algae.
I decided to put some amount of it into a tank to let it spread inside a tank and grow.
But I was wrong with this. The first small piece of *algae has been eaten by shrimps in 20 minutes*. 

Look at the pictures of algae:

























Look how shrimps actively gathered around piece of algae and eat it:









I'm thinking now about ways to grow such algae as a shrimp food


----------



## ameekplec.

If you have the seed algae, it's very easy. Tap water + NPK ferts + sunlight = shrimp feast


----------



## arc

A $2.99 pack of miracle grow sticks will give you all the NPK and last years. I had about 8 1-litre bottles growing algae for my ghost shrimp breeding program but it takes a while and its hard to keep it going in the winter months. Algae wafers all the way now.

By the way, shrimps are looking great! I can see you're going to have 100+ shrimps in the next few weeks.


----------



## arktixan

amazing pics sir!, congrats on another berried female.


----------



## jamesren

wow, good to know that, They must be very hungry. I have try that kind of algae before they don't enjoy it.
Another thing I found about my yellow shrimps is they have yellowish poo, not like cherry and CRS is brown.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jamesren said:


> wow, good to know that, They must be very hungry. I have try that kind of algae before they don't enjoy it.
> Another thing I found about my yellow shrimps is they have yellowish poo, not like cherry and CRS is brown.


That algae was very soft, like a film.
Also I was tried to feed them an algae I got from a pond. But they were not interested. That pond algae was like a hank of silk strings. It was not so soft.

Yes, they have yellow poo, it's an interesting observation, James. It means that their digestive system is different from cherries ones.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Water Parameters*

I have done some tank cleaning today and 10% water changes.

Current water parameters are:
GH - 280ppm - 15.5
KH - 125ppm - 7
PH - 7.9
TDS - 375 ppm
Temp - 27 C


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have done some tank cleaning today and 10% water changes.
> 
> Current water parameters are:
> GH - 280ppm - 15.5
> KH - 125ppm - 7
> PH - 7.9
> TDS - 375 ppm
> Temp - 27 C


What is your Nitrate level?
Thanks Matt


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> What is your Nitrate level?
> Thanks Matt


I have a crappy test kit for it. It shows Nitrate from 10-20 ppm.
I use NKP fertilization in that tank. Scary? I know  But I'm not adding a lot and plants eat that nitrate, potassium and PO4 fast.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*More plants photos*

I've added more plants last weekend.

Look at updated tanks photos


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I just moved 25 small platies into a bucket.
There is no visible difference in amount of them I still have in the tank


----------



## Joeee

So when's the sulawesi tank gonna get some sulawesis?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> So when's the sulawesi tank gonna get some sulawesis?












*They should come this weekend!*


----------



## Joeee

Btw, that bag that you have covering the wood which I'm guessing has moss in it so that the moss stays and grows on the wood, where did you get it?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> Btw, that bag that you have covering the wood which I'm guessing has moss in it so that the moss stays and grows on the wood, where did you get it?


I assume that you are asking about bag.
It's actually a plastic net. It's from a garlic package. My wife bought this in _No Frills_.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Platy Fry*

I've caught and moved out another bunch of 25 small platies today. 
So, it's over 50 fishes in a bucket and several dozens are still in the tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Side light*

After talking to Frank yesterday, I realized than I definitely need more light in this tank. Otherwise algae will not grow and shrimps will not get their beloved food 

So, I've took my table lamp with 23W energy efficient bulb and placed it near the tank side. Also I've placed a mirror near the lamp to send more rays into the tank, not into a room wall 

Look at the pictures of this ugly but quick set up 


















Tank view with this light only:


----------



## Joeee

If you've got money to waste, the reptile bulbs will cause algae to grow faster.


----------



## arc

> After talking to Frank yesterday, I realized than I definitely need more light in this tank. Otherwise algae will not grow and shrimps will not get their beloved food


How much light were you giving the tank before?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arc said:


> How much light were you giving the tank before?


It's 15W florescent tube.


----------



## TBemba

Wouldn't it be easier to setup the tank near a window that gets light? Kind of like when you have a house plant?

I also thought you needed a under gravel filter

Good read here PFK

8 New Sulawesi species


----------



## igor.kanshyn

TBemba said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to setup the tank near a window that gets light? Kind of like when you have a house plant?
> 
> I also thought you needed a under gravel filter


It's partially near a window. I can't move it closer. This would make my dining room looks odd 

I read a lot about under-gravel filters. It looks like a good option especially for a shrimp tank, but it make some restriction to tank hardscape, plants and substrate you need to use. I might try it someday, but no now, too risky.



TBemba said:


> Good read here PFK


Yes, it's a good article, it gives a good general view to shrimp keeping. 
I also recommend it .


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Newborn yellow shrimp*

I've found this little creature yesterday night!










You can see a small shrimp on the right from a snail.
It's quite unexpected, because I've found the first berried female only 11 days ago. She possibly got eggs earlier and I just didn't noticed this. It's only explanation I have 

I don't see this little creature now, but I hope it and its brother/sisters are still there and will come out soon.


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice!  
How is your baby snail too?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Very nice!
> How is your baby snail too?


I have one baby snail. It's about 1cm in size now.
It's not that one from the picture.

BTW, I saw a baby shrimps today again. I think it's only several of them. They are very hard to find.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps arrived!*

Yes, finally I got them. Sulawesi Cardinal (_Caridina sp. "Cardinal"_ or _Caridina dennerli_) have arrived yesterday.

Look at the picture of shrimps in a box.


----------



## Russgro

They are very nice! I want some!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Russgro said:


> They are very nice! I want some!


Yes, they are perfect. Let's look how they will grow and breed.
They are not easy to keep.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps drop acclimatization*

I was slowly acclimatizing them with a tank water.
I used an air tube with check valve at the end. It doesn't let water go fast.
Also, I've place a box with shrimp a little lover lower than a tank. This also decrease water flow. Water flow was 1-2 drop per second.

Look at the pictures


----------



## arktixan

Looking good sir! hopefully everything works out well for you!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Sulawesi shrimps in a tank pictures*

After acclimatization I've put shrimps into a tank.
Look at some photos.

One of the first pictures. Shrimps hold a hornwort plant. It was the first they was able to find 


























A piece of wood their favorite place:

















































Unfortunately, one if the shrimps are not survive the delivery:


----------



## BettaBeats

To get algae to grow, just make your light cycle 14 hours. 
Its a sure-way of getting algae growth without over dosing nutrients, which I suspect you do not want for your shrimp.


----------



## Joeee

That's a great camera btw, and those shrimp are amazingly beautiful.

About drip acclimating with air tubing, you can just tie and knot and adjust how tight it is.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BettaBeats said:


> To get algae to grow, just make your light cycle 14 hours.
> Its a sure-way of getting algae growth without over dosing nutrients, which I suspect you do not want for your shrimp.


I have a top light and that side lamp I described before are working all the time for 3-4 days for now.

This is a very healthy aquarium, algae doesn't grow there.
I'm joking, it actually grows but very sloooowly 

My hornworn plants turned honey-yellow and in some places reddish, because of intensive light, it's thriving


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> That's a great camera btw, and those shrimp are amazingly beautiful.
> 
> About drip acclimating with air tubing, you can just tie and knot and adjust how tight it is.


Thank you.
I have an old Canon PowerShoot with 5 Mpixels matrix and broken optical zoom 
I use macro features in it.

Thank you for advice with a knot. It's good to know approach.


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you.
> I have an old Canon PowerShoot with 5 Mpixels matrix and broken optical zoom
> I use macro features in it.


Are you serious? My 6Mpixel camera takes horrible pictures.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> Are you serious? My 6Mpixel camera takes horrible pictures.


Try to play with camera setting, check different modes, use flash or do not, try different angels of shoots.
Try to take pictures of object that are not far in the tank.
Use a tripod or just place a camera on something stable.
Make a lot of shots. Then you will be able to select good from them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Cardinal and yellow shrimps pictures*

Just tow pictures to show you two different shrimps together.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video: Golden yellow shrimp*

VIDEO: Berried golden yellow shrimp

Look at her color, it's fantastic!
She is shining! I really love these shrimps.


----------



## arktixan

I am jealous... so gorgeous!
I wish my cam took video.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Sulawesi cardinal shrimp video*

Look at this gorgeous creature on a Video: Sulawesi cardinal shrimp on algae wall, on a rock and on a driftwood


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> I am jealous... so gorgeous!
> I wish my cam took video.


Thank you, buddy.
A lot of cheap cameras can take video. You might have an expensive one


----------



## jamesren

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, finally I got them. Sulawesi Cardinal (_Caridina sp. "Cardinal"_ or _Caridina dennerli_) have arrived yesterday.
> 
> Look at the picture of shrimps in a box.


They looks all adults. What is the size of IKEA logo?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jamesren said:


> They looks all adults. What is the size of IKEA logo?


They are quite big, but not all of them are not fully-grown. 
IKEA logo is 3/4"


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*One more cardinal shrimp video*

VIDEO: Cardinal shrimp close-up, green wall, yellow shrimplet, rocks


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow shrimps video*

Video: Golden yellow shrimps hang out near moss pad

Video: Group of golden yellow (Neocaridina heterpoda var. yellow) shrimps

Video: Berried golden yellow shrimp on a moss pad


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Black cardinal shrimp*

One of my cardinal shrimps shows quite dark color:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Dead shrimps*

Found two dead adult yellow shrimps today morning. Actually, one of them was still alive and died in an hour.
I don't see any problems in a tank. I might overfeed them, it's only a issues I can assume.
I put a piece of a cucumber in the tank yesterday night. Shrimps were found in several centimeters from that piece.


----------



## RoryM

If your water parameters check out to be fine, I suspect the cucumber. Most likely pesticides on the veggies did them in. Any veggies I put in my tanks I put into boiling water for a few seconds and then do a quick rinse after as well. At the point we spend a bunch of money on something that only has a life expectancy of two years, I take all precautions.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

RoryM said:


> If your water parameters check out to be fine, I suspect the cucumber. Most likely pesticides on the veggies did them in. Any veggies I put in my tanks I put into boiling water for a few seconds and then do a quick rinse after as well. At the point we spend a bunch of money on something that only has a life expectancy of two years, I take all precautions.


Thank you for the answer, Roy.
I see two possible problems with a cucumber. 
First, shrimps can have been eaten it all night and this made, got overfeed and this made them dead.
Second, water in that tank area was not moving enough and cucumber became rotted. So, that area of an aquarium was polluted.
But both of that problems unlikely to happen.

Regarding boiling vegetables. I foresee two disadvantages here. A lot of useful bacterias and vitamins are dying during boiling. So, cucumber will not be a good food anymore.
I'm not sure, but I think that boiling stuff will not remove pesticides from it.
Look at a  way to do this suggested by ehow.com


----------



## RoryM

I dont see how any species on earth could eat till they die, seems odd they eat sooooo much they perish. About the veggies getting ruined from boiling, im only doing a quick dip thus preserving the important stuff. But after reading that link you put up, I now doubt im really doing much for cleaning the nastys off. Almost makes a person think about going completely for commercially sold shrimp food like mosura and such.


----------



## matti2uude

I have a Cardinal that's dark like that too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

RoryM said:


> I dont see how any species on earth could eat till they die, seems odd they eat sooooo much they perish. About the veggies getting ruined from boiling, im only doing a quick dip thus preserving the important stuff. But after reading that link you put up, I now doubt im really doing much for cleaning the nastys off. Almost makes a person think about going completely for commercially sold shrimp food like mosura and such.


I read a lot about overfeeding as one of the major problema in fish/shrimps tanks. In a wild, shrimps are grazing for food for days. They can get several-days amount of food by eating prepared food for several hours only. They don't need to search for food, don't need to move. They just eat and eat. 
That's why we need to give them food for 2-3 hours of eating, not for whole night or days.

The second problem about overfeeding that uneaten food rot and pollute aquarium. But I'm sure almost all of us know this.

Commercially sold shrimp food like Mosura are full of proteins (meat). Almost all aquarium creatures love meat. This explains why shrimps go crazy getting Mosura, crab pellets, brine-shrimps pellets and almost any other food (even algae-based food has a lot of 'meat' inside).
So many protein is not their nature food. Vegetation should be a major in their diet. Almost all shrimps keeps feed shrimps vegetables. And you right, they are quickly boil them. But I still think that it removes a lot from vegetables.

I have some new thought about pesticides. Look at the next post.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Pesticides in a vegetables*

There is one difference from my cucumber feeding I did before and I have done last night. Last night I was lazy and I didn't peel a piece of a cucumber.

Today I shared my worries about pesticides with my wife and she reminded me that pesticides are not inside vegetables. They are stay on top of an object, because farmers spray their fields with pesticides.
So, pesticides can be removed by long-time washing, soaking in a water or some blanching solutions.
And, of course, all pesticides will be out after peeling a piece of a vegetable 

That my piece of a cucumber with peel supports a theory about pesticides


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I have a Cardinal that's dark like that too.


They have different color from the day I got them. I'm not sure whether they can change colors, or some of them just darken that others.

Red cardinal:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow shrimps breeding*

Yellow shrimps breed well. Look at the pictures.


















Sulawesi cardinals are usually hiding. They all might be pregnant


----------



## arktixan

Congrats on the babies
that means mine shouldnt be too long either


----------



## Darkside

I really like the cardinals. How big are they? The one reason I'm not much into shrimp is because they're all just so small.


----------



## Fish_Man

congratz to the little yellow ones


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you.

Yes, these shrimps are small. They grow up to 1.2". At the same time cherries grow to 1.5"

It's fun to have a shrimp tank, because you can make a colony. It will be a whole population of shrimps in a world created by you 
If you like to look at your shrimps you need to have several dozens of them, or you can just feed them near a front glass and they will come


----------



## brapbrapboom

gratz on teh baby shrimps Igor!! 

im just wondering, what do they eat? O_O


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Pregnant yellow shrimp video*

Video: Yellow shrimp is fanning eggs


----------



## igor.kanshyn

brapbrapboom said:


> gratz on teh baby shrimps Igor!!
> 
> im just wondering, what do they eat? O_O


Thanks.
Do you see that green area where shrimps are located.
It's an *Algae Wall*. It's a new word in aquatic design 
It's not only beautiful and easy to grow, it's also a good source of food for shrimps.


----------



## Darkside

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thanks.
> Do you see that green area where shrimps are located.
> It's an *Algae Wall*. It's a new word in aquatic design
> It's not only beautiful and easy to grow, it's also a good source of food for shrimps.


Funny I have those growing on the back of all my tanks. lol


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> There is one difference from my cucumber feeding I did before and I have done last night. Last night I was lazy and I didn't peel a piece of a cucumber.
> 
> Today I shared my worries about pesticides with my wife and she reminded me that pesticides are not inside vegetables. They are stay on top of an object, because farmers spray their fields with pesticides.
> So, pesticides can be removed by long-time washing, soaking in a water or some blanching solutions.
> And, of course, all pesticides will be out after peeling a piece of a vegetable
> 
> That my piece of a cucumber with peel supports a theory about pesticides


Isn't the peel the most nutritious part of a vegetable with skins?

It shouldn't be much of an issue though, it's not like we have to force feed our shrimp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> Isn't the peel the most nutritious part of a vegetable with skins?
> 
> It shouldn't be much of an issue though, it's not like we have to force feed our shrimp.


You right, peels have a lot of vitamins and other useful stuff.
But I noticed that shrimp are eating peels no so active as they eat flesh. Only long-time boiling makes peel soft for shrimp to eat.

Pesticides can also be removed by long-time (3-4 hours) soaking into a water.

BTW, look at this article, I've found it useful.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Darkside said:


> Funny I have those growing on the back of all my tanks. lol


My algae wall is disappearing, shrimps are eating it out 
I need more light!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Black cardinal video*

Video: Black cardinal shrimp on its way


----------



## Joeee

igor.kanshyn said:


> You right, peels have a lot of vitamins and other useful stuff.
> But I noticed that shrimp are eating peels no so active as they eat flesh. Only long-time boiling makes peel soft for shrimp to eat.
> 
> Pesticides can also be removed by long-time (3-4 hours) soaking into a water.
> 
> BTW, look at this article, I've found it useful.


I've heard the anubias thing they mention is actually not true. I might try it out with some ghost shrimp and a few red cherries some time soon.

I have a few zucchini plants in my backyard so I don't really worry about any chemicals. I also wanted to try growing a plant (land one, not aquatic, xD) in one of my aquariums.

I microwave my zucchini and spinach for my shrimp. I'm way too lazy to boil and I'm afraid there might be oil in the pot I'm using and I'm much too lazy to wash that.

Btw, I don't think I've asked you yet, how difficult are Sulawesi shrimp compared to other types of shrimp?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Joeee said:


> I've heard the anubias thing they mention is actually not true. I might try it out with some ghost shrimp and a few red cherries some time soon.


I have six or seven anubias plants in this sulawesi tank. I haven't had problems with shrimps.
I do believe that cutting anubias will release something, but it might be not so harmful.



Joeee said:


> I have a few zucchini plants in my backyard so I don't really worry about any chemicals. I also wanted to try growing a plant (land one, not aquatic, xD) in one of my aquariums.


That's the best way. 
I was in an organic store some time ago and I have to say that spinach is not cheap there 



Joeee said:


> I microwave my zucchini and spinach for my shrimp. I'm way too lazy to boil and I'm afraid there might be oil in the pot I'm using and I'm much too lazy to wash that.


It's a good idea. I will try.
I've tried to boil a carrot in microwave, it was not as good as carrot boiled in a water.



Joeee said:


> Btw, I don't think I've asked you yet, how difficult are Sulawesi shrimp compared to other types of shrimp?


You know, it's hard to tell now. These Sulawesi cardinal shrimps live in a big aquarium with stable water and lots of food. They look good and I had only several deaths. 
At the same time CRS in a small high-tech tank doesn't look so happy. Aquarium set up is a crucial part.


----------



## Fish_Man

both tanks look great Igor


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Fish_Man said:


> both tanks look great Igor


Thank you, buddy.
I will post some video today


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Feeding shrimp by nettle*

I got some nettle branches from a park.
I rinsed them, boiled in a boiling water for 30 seconds and put into the tank.





































You see that shrimps were not really interested. Only snails started eating it. Snails eat everything 

On the next day, after having netter for 20 hours in a tank we have quite different situations:



















Do you see this holes in a leaves? It's a result of tedious shrimp work 

Let's wait two hour more:


















We have even more holes.

After just one hour more nettle is almost done:


----------



## PACMAN

aren't nettles poisonous?


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey Igor, have you noticed any new orange tylomelania babies? Mine spat one out the day I got them, and since then I haven't seen another.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

PACMAN said:


> aren't nettles poisonous?


It has "poison" in needles only, but it goes away with quick boiling.

Nettle is full of nutrients and vitamins. In Ukraine and Russia people make soup with young nettle branches.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ameekplec. said:


> Hey Igor, have you noticed any new orange tylomelania babies? Mine spat one out the day I got them, and since then I haven't seen another.


I'm just like you 
I have only one baby that appeared in several days after snail purchase.
They might not feel good enough. 

Kin, how many babies do you have?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video. Two cardinal shrimps walk together*

Video: Two Sulawesi cardinal (Caridina dennerli) shrimps


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video. The tank with more plants*

Video: 20g Sulawesi aquarium. More live plants


----------



## ShrimpieLove

I love the videos! Id really like to get into sulawesi shrimp they look soooo cool... I dont know alot about them yet though...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I've got another baby orange snail!*

Thank you, GuppyLove. They looks easier to keep than high grade CRS.

I've found another baby orange rabbit snail yesterday. So, I have two now.
They are different in size, but not significantly. They are grow slowly.


----------



## matti2uude

How many Cardinals do you have left? I still have one and I have lots of baby dwarf black poso snails.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yesterday I've seen *six* of them. It can be one or two more, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

Wow, I must say I just went through this whole thread and I absolutely love this whole setup, and I may have to do somethign simmilar to this in the future. Thanks for all the amazing photos and Vids.


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice! Hopefully they will start breeding for you.


----------



## TBemba

So there were big losses?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Wow, I must say I just went through this whole thread and I absolutely love this whole setup, and I may have to do somethign simmilar to this in the future. Thanks for all the amazing photos and Vids.


Thank you!
You live in a beautiful town. I have took a driving exam in Oakville and spend some time driving along it


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Very nice! Hopefully they will start breeding for you.


I hope so too. I see several cardinals with curved belly. They look like mature females. 
I don't see any eggs for now. I hope some of that shrimps are pregnant, but it's hard to recognize. They are so dark red


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimp pictures*

Just some shrimp pictures


----------



## Fish_Man

nice pics Igor!


----------



## PACMAN

igor.kanshyn said:


> It has "poison" in needles only, but it goes away with quick boiling.
> 
> Nettle is full of nutrients and vitamins. In Ukraine and Russia people make soup with young nettle branches.


ahh yes yes, you are right!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Photos. Feeding time*

Sometimes I feed them algae waffles. They are really like it


----------



## Fish_Man

look at all those shrimp!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video. Shrimps are having a lunch.*

Thank you, Fish_Man

Look at them in action 
Video: Yellow shrimps are eating algae waffles
Video: Golden yellow shrimps. Feeding time


----------



## bcarlos

igor.kanshyn said:


> Sometimes I feed them algae waffles. They are really like it


LOL, you think? It's a freakin' swarm!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

They have eaten every small piece of algae in that tank. I have three lamps working for 14 hours per day. The lamps can't compete with them 
These food is what they desire the most


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*YES!! YES!! I have one more orange baby snail!*

I was thinking why my two small orange tylo snails were the same in size. They were different before. 
Last night I've found that I have *three of them!*

It was just hard to see them all at the same time


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Dead cardina  Pictures*

It's a very said news today.

ardinals have been doing fine for a long time, but we were seeing *one of them dying *today. 
It was just fall down from a wood to a gravel.

It looks like it's shell is broken in two places. It might was molting, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

Oh my goodness that's absolutely heart breaking T _ T
did you notice if anything else in the tank was bullying it around??


----------



## Fish_Man

congratz on the orange snail  

sorry to hear about the shrimp


----------



## matti2uude

Sorry to hear about your Cardinal. 
Have you checked your water params?
Congrats on the baby Orange snails. I found a baby Yellow snail today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Oh my goodness that's absolutely heart breaking T _ T
> did you notice if anything else in the tank was bullying it around??


Thank you.
Shrimps are not touching each other. But they are readily eat dead shrimps


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Sorry to hear about your Cardinal.
> Have you checked your water params?


I've checked ammonia, nitrites and nitrates with a basic test kit. Everything is fine there.

I will measure all the other parameters later. In fact, I can't change something in this tank. I'm not changing water there. I keep my TDS as high as possible


----------



## igor.kanshyn

My congratulation about baby snail, Matt!


----------



## matti2uude

I think you need to check GH and KH for moulting problems.


----------



## brapbrapboom

keep those berried shrimps coming Igor!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Water Parameters*

Current water parameters are:

Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 5ppm
GH - 280ppm - 15.5
KH - 110ppm - 6
PH - 8.2
TDS - 370 ppm
Temp - 26-27 C


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*High GH*

I think that high GH might cause a molting problems.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Picture. Yellow shrimp female with eggs in a saddle*

You can see small unfertilized eggs in a shrimp saddle. Saddle is her ovary. These eggs should be fertilzed by a male and moved to her underbelly soon. 
And, I'm almost forgot, this also means that eggs she keeps now will hatch


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Hey Igor,
Congrats on your tank. Everything looks wonderful.
I actually managed to skim through every page.

In response to your cardinal deaths I also thought the Gh was high.
Even at 8 pH it should be closer to 10 GH. They can adapt to 7pH so that should help with the gH.

Also the temp I heard should always be above 80F. I'm sure you've seen this link but it's always a good reminder.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Cardinal_Shrimp.html

Good luck.

Oh and never overfeed. They die off, natures method for population control on some species. In human it's called blocked arteries.


----------



## jamesren

The tempture should more than 28c at least. Is it the bigest one. It looks big, adult cardinal are small than yellows. It may also die of old age.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Igor,
> Congrats on your tank. Everything looks wonderful.
> I actually managed to skim through every page.
> 
> In response to your cardinal deaths I also thought the Gh was high.
> Even at 8 pH it should be closer to 10 GH. They can adapt to 7pH so that should help with the gH.
> 
> Also the temp I heard should always be above 80F. I'm sure you've seen this link but it's always a good reminder.
> 
> http://www.planetinverts.com/Cardinal_Shrimp.html
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Oh and never overfeed. They die off, natures method for population control on some species. In human it's called blocked arteries.


Thank you.
GH is raised by crushed corals and according to Frank who breed a lot of generation of these shrimps and sold them to me, higher GH and KH is good. It's useful for these shrimps.

According to Frank again, temperature should be about 80F. So, I keep it there 

Cardinal shrimps that are wild caught are different from these ones. Water parameters of Sulawesi lakes are completely different from what we have in tanks and what Frank suggested to have.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Thats correct, cardinals can tolerate a temperature of 26-30C. below 28 is optimal for summer months as you wont run into problems of possible overheating. too high and your going to see them drop like flies.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Overfed or starved to death*

I was thinking about that question in the title.

The problem of this tank is that algae is not growing there. I have three lamps working for 14 hours per day, but yellow shrimps eat all algae out growing there.
All food I placed into the tank are eaten in hours.

It can look odd, but well-know approach of *feeding shrimps by nature shrimps food (algae and bio-film) doesn't work there*. I can't say for sure that there are no algae or bio-film, but they are non-visible. It's really different from tanks people usually have.

My assumption is that shrimps are starving. 
I was out of home for three days and nobody feed my shrimps. When I came back I saw that there were less amount of adult yellow shrimps. I assume that they died while I was out of home. And *they are died because of lack of food*.

I'm making an *experiment *now. I will feed shrimps actively for 3-4 hours everyday and will see is there any shrimp deaths present.
Dead shrimp can be found only during 1-2 hour after the death. Other shrimps eat dead ones quite fast.
We will see what happened.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jamesren said:


> The tempture should more than 28c at least. Is it the bigest one. It looks big, adult cardinal are small than yellows. It may also die of old age.


I hope that he died because he is too old. But it's not the first one I lost 

It's quite hot in a Matano lake, you right, but Frank keeps cardinals in a cooler water.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Lake Matano water parameters*

I've found another water parameters of a cardinal original lake.

These ones looks more reliable.
They are in German, but understandable.


> *Wasserwerte Matanosee*
> 
> Temperatur: 29,5° C
> pH-Wert: 8,6
> Gesamthärte: 7° dGh
> Karbonhärte: 5° dGh
> Leitwert: 227
> Ammonium (NH3): 0
> Ammoniak (NH4): 0
> Nitrit (NO2): 0
> Nitrat (NO3): 0
> Phosphat (PO4): 1,0
> Eisen (Fe): 0
> Kupfer (Cu): 0


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've found another water parameters of a cardinal original lake.
> 
> These ones looks more reliable.
> They are in German, but understandable.


im just wondering whos frank is??


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

How does one make ph8.6 and gh only 7?

Thats impressive.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> im just wondering whos frank is??


He's Jiang604.
You just asked him about rare shrimps in a thread with berried shrimp pictures


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video: Golden yellow shrimps*

Video: Golden Yellow Shrimps


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Video: Golden Yellow Shrimps


your shrimps are soooo yellow.. what did you feed to them? any secrets?ahm


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> your shrimps are soooo yellow.. what did you feed to them? any secrets?ahm


I feed them a 'sun rays pellets' 

Just kidding.

I give them a lot of vegetable food (algae pellets, flakes with spirulina, green soft algae I'm growing in a box, pilled cucumbers, frozen spinach leaves, pilled zucchini) and some small amount of protein food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I saw shrimp molting!*

Yesterday I was extremely lucky, one of the yellow shrimps has molted right in front of my eyes.

Firstly, I thought that it was gonna die. It was swimming on a side and moving weird.
It was during several seconds, I just had time to swear 
Then its shell cracked on a shrimp's neck and, in a second, the shrimp jumped out of the shell.

There is a video of molting somebody's shrimp here.


----------



## camboy012406

Firstly, I thought that it was gonna die. It was swimming on a side and moving weird.

mine like acting the same with yours but he's male, swimming and roaming around not stoping for hours..first i thought he was looking for food. but I think he's not,.. is this ordinary? coz he's the only one goes like crazy. and the other yellows are calm.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> Firstly, I thought that it was gonna die. It was swimming on a side and moving weird.
> 
> mine like acting the same with yours but he's male, swimming and roaming around not stoping for hours..first i thought he was looking for food. but I think he's not,.. is this ordinary? coz he's the only one goes like crazy. and the other yellows are calm.


It's easy. *He is looking for a female to mate with* 
All my males do this each other day.

When a female is ready, she releases pheromones (sexual hormones), males feel them and start looking for that female acting like crazy.
Look at this video


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's easy. *He is looking for a female to mate with*
> All my males do this each other day.
> 
> When a female is ready, she releases pheromones (sexual hormones), males feel them and start looking for that female acting like crazy.
> Look at this video


ohh thats a good news i cant w8 to see the eggs. btw it is okey crs and yellows being housed together?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> ohh thats a good news i cant w8 to see the eggs. btw it is okey crs and yellows being housed together?


Congratulations, if everything will be fine, you will see eggs in one or two days.

Sure, CRS and yellow will not interbreed and will not harm each other.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Congratulations, if everything will be fine, you will see eggs in one or two days.
> 
> Sure, CRS and yellow will not interbreed and will not harm each other.


but do they compete with foods? im thinking about the future because i love crs more. and im afraid yellows might bully the crs.


----------



## camboy012406

awoohhhhhhhhh!!!! your truly correct igor. I saw this morning one of my yellow shrimp got berried  so I took a picture


----------



## jamesren

congratulations, That is fast.


----------



## camboy012406

i know james.. i just bought them recently to you. I feed them with rice . it seems they like it so much..


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> but do they compete with foods? im thinking about the future because i love crs more. and im afraid yellows might bully the crs.


These freshwater dwarf shrimps are not that kind of creatures that can bully each other. In fact, they interact quite rarely, unless they are matings 

Sometimes when you have a small piece of food and a lot of shrimps around it, a shy shrimp will have problems to get these food. 
Sometimes a shrimp (Amano shrimps do this often  ) can hold a piece of a food and swim away with it. But this not what they usually do.
Usually they sit and eat together.

You task is supply them with enough food or create a food-generation eco-system in your tank. Shrimps will be happy together.

At the same time, look at this page: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?5510-My-simple-Sulawesi-tank-setup/page4
Some people experienced aggression from cardinal shrimps 

Frank might can add something about hosting different shrimps together ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> awoohhhhhhhhh!!!! your truly correct igor. I saw this morning one of my yellow shrimp got berried


Berried shrimp is a healthy and happy shrimp. *Good job!*


----------



## jamesren

camboy012406 said:


> i know james.. i just bought them recently to you. I feed them with rice . it seems they like it so much..


Rice? are you kidding?
In fact, They named in chinese 'golden rice shrimp'.


----------



## camboy012406

jamesren said:


> Rice? are you kidding?
> In fact, They named in chinese 'golden rice shrimp'.


thats why they love it


----------



## camboy012406

and maybe rice promote breeding


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> and maybe rice promote breeding


Very interesting ...
Is it cooked rice? What kind of rice do you use?


----------



## camboy012406

yeah it is cooked rice..


----------



## camboy012406

calrose i think the brand of rice


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> calrose i think the brand of rice


Thank you, I will ask my wife to get some


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Clogged prefilter sponge look*

I have had a sponge prefilter attached to my mini-canister intake for about two months and it was no problems and no maintenance.
But at some point it started to be clogged quite ofter.

I made pictures to show how it looks. 
This sponge is fine:









This sponge is clogged. Look at its shape, it's not a cylinder anymore  It almost stops the filter from work:









I'm wonder about a source of all that dirt that clogs it. I need to clear the sponges two times per week now!


----------



## camboy012406

why you wll buy a sack of rice for?


----------



## camboy012406

do you use heater for your shrimps in the winter?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> why you wll buy a sack of rice for?


Hum, sorry, I didn't get this.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> do you use heater for your shrimps in the winter?


In this sulawesi shrimps I use a heater. Sulawesi shrimps need higher temperature, it should be 26-28 C.

But in two other shrimp aquariums I don't have heaters. Temperature in my apartment is alway higher than 21 C. Shrimps can live in 20 C.


----------



## Beijing08

Hey buddy, how many cardinals left in this tank?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

igor.kanshyn said:


> In this sulawesi shrimps I use a heater. Sulawesi shrimps need higher temperature, it should be 26-28 C.
> 
> But in two other shrimp aquariums I don't have heaters. Temperature in my apartment is alway higher than 21 C. Shrimps can live in 20 C.


Just a quick question, I know thier very different shrimp, but do Vampire Shrimp (African Filter Shrimp) need temps in that range also? I have 4 in with my guppies orange lazer stripe corys and my oto cats ....


----------



## camboy012406

igor, two of my yellow shrimps males are going crazy again.lol probably the signs that I will be having another berried shrimp again lol.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> Hey buddy, how many cardinals left in this tank?


You know, there is no good new about them.
Last week I was watching only one cardinal moving on a tank. All other other has been disappearing one by one during previous several weeks.

I was not home for last three days, and my wife told me that she didn't see even that one shrimp. I hope it's hiding somewhere 

I would say, that this Sulawesi aquarium brings a lot more luck to yellow shrimps than cardinal ones


----------



## igor.kanshyn

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Just a quick question, I know thier very different shrimp, but do Vampire Shrimp (African Filter Shrimp) need temps in that range also? I have 4 in with my guppies orange lazer stripe corys and my oto cats ....


Yellow shrimps are very undemanding, Vampire shrimps (they are usually called Fan Shrimp) need narrower range of temperature. It should be 23-28C.
I would use a heater set up to 25C in their tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> igor, two of my yellow shrimps males are going crazy again.lol probably the signs that I will be having another berried shrimp again lol.


That's cool. My congratulations!
How is your berried female doing?


----------



## BettaBeats

Big Als Mississauga has Cardinal shrimps in AND a shrimp called Mililli?
I heard that direct.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool. My congratulations!
> How is your berried female doing?


like what I have said. Im right. I woke up I sAw another berried shrimp. my female yellow is going bigger and bigger everyday with rice.lol


----------



## matti2uude

BettaBeats said:


> Big Als Mississauga has Cardinal shrimps in AND a shrimp called Mililli?
> I heard that direct.


Do you have any idea of the price for them?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Do you have any idea of the price for them?


They were $8 each.
I took them all


----------



## matti2uude

*@&# I was going to get some tomorrow. 
Did you get all of both types?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Yellow shrimp will go to another tank*

During last several days I haven't seen any cardinals in the tank. It looks like they all dead 

This aquarium officially was yellow shrimps home. Look at the pictures, BTW.
There is a theory that a big amount of active yellow shrimps can be a threat for sulawesi shrimps.
I'm going to slowly move yellow shrimps to another 10g tank I'm set upping today.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> They were $8 each.
> I took them all


it would be great if you could take a picture and post it here


----------



## camboy012406

matti2uude said:


> *@&# I was going to get some tomorrow.
> Did you get all of both types?


too late for you


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> *@&# I was going to get some tomorrow.
> Did you get all of both types?


Oh, I'm really sorry, Matt. I knew that my purchase would disappoint some people.

Getting expensive shrimps from Big All's is quite a lottery, you know, And it was my biggest aquarium purchase ever.
*But, I felt lucky yesterday!* I hope, they will not die as at happens to them often.

I asked a friend of mine to give me a ride to Mississauga, we were quite late there.
Firstly, I have seen empty tanks. Then I thought that shrimps might hid. And I was right.
We managed to catch 15 cardinals and 16 Red Sulawesi shrimps. All shrimps were stressed, they were not grazing, just sitting in a shadow.

They are not active my tank now, especially, red shrimps. I'm really hope they will be fine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> it would be great if you could take a picture and post it here


Will do.
I made some pictures while I was putting them in a tank. I will try to find good ones.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Will do.
> I made some pictures while I was putting them in a tank. I will try to find good ones.


thanks igor. actually im so freaking happy today lol after waiting for several months, wheww. atlast!!!!!!, one my first crystal red shrimp got berried.awooooooooolllllllh!!!! im a shrimp breeder now


----------



## BettaBeats

I hope the shrimp's return to health and you do not loose such a big purchase.

Glad someone got them! I'll try and tip the next times I hear about shrimp @ Big Als.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn

So what types of Shrimp is everyone here looking for? I'm just currious cause I'm wondering what types to order for work ... the tanks are *almost* set up for shrimp yet.

Also ... why does no one like amano shrimp? i love them ... T _ T


----------



## camboy012406

DetectivePopcorn said:


> So what types of Shrimp is everyone here looking for? I'm just currious cause I'm wondering what types to order for work ... the tanks are *almost* set up for shrimp yet.
> 
> Also ... why does no one like amano shrimp? i love them ... T _ T


amano are only good for algaes. but its ugly and difficult to breed. some says they need salt water inorder to breed.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

DetectivePopcorn said:


> So what types of Shrimp is everyone here looking for? I'm just currious cause I'm wondering what types to order for work ... the tanks are *almost* set up for shrimp yet.
> 
> Also ... why does no one like amano shrimp? i love them ... T _ T


What do you mean by 'order for work'?

I like Amano shrimps, they are big, active and smart. I even had one berried.
But unfortunately they are not breed in a freshwater. Yellow shrimps do


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BettaBeats said:


> I hope the shrimp's return to health and you do not loose such a big purchase.
> 
> Glad someone got them! I'll try and tip the next times I hear about shrimp @ Big Als.


Thank you very much for that info about shrimps. I was not expected Big All's carried such creatures.

I've already lost one Red sulawesi shrimp. There is no visible corpses for now, However, the tank has a lot of hiding places.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> thanks igor. actually im so freaking happy today lol after waiting for several months, wheww. atlast!!!!!!, one my first crystal red shrimp got berried.awooooooooolllllllh!!!! im a shrimp breeder now


That's cool! My congratulations!
I would say that you are *shrimp berrieder*  If you understand what I mean


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> What do you mean by 'order for work'?
> 
> I like Amano shrimps, they are big, active and smart. I even had one berried.
> But unfortunately they are not breed in a freshwater. Yellow shrimps do


did you make that site igor? wow so fantastic. btw how do you know if the shrimp is smarter than any shrimp?mm..


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> did you make that site igor? wow so fantastic. btw how do you know if the shrimp is smarter than any shrimp?mm..


Yes, http://www.shrimp-tank.com is mine  With time I will place more info there.

It's harder to catch an amano shrimp. They are finding a food faster than fish


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*New red shrimps*

Red Sulawesi shrimps I bought in Big All's are most probably Yellow Nose Red Bee Shrimps. They have solid orange-red coloration and orange tail fin. Their legs and nose are also a little orange. 
But some of them look like Yellow Stripe Red Bee Shrimps. They do have orange stripes on a tail.

These shrimps are shy and they are hiding even more than cardinal.

There is one interesting observation about cardinal and yellow nose sulawesi shrimps. They all were packed in one package in a store.
When I opened the package all cardinals were on the bottom, sitting on a gravel. And almost all red shrimps were on top hanging on a floating plant.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Another one yellow nose bee shrimp is dead. 
It was the big one, really big. Some of these shrimps are even bigger than my yellows.
And they are very shy. It seems they like to hang on something in a shadow. I will reduce a lighting period tomorrow. It's 14 hours for now.
And it's hard to deliver a food to them.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Red Sulawesi shrimps I bought in Big All's are most probably Yellow Nose Red Bee Shrimps. They have solid orange-red coloration and orange tail fin. Their legs and nose are also a little orange.
> But some of them look like Yellow Stripe Red Bee Shrimps. They do have orange stripes on a tail.
> 
> These shrimps are shy and they are hiding even more than cardinal.
> 
> There is one interesting observation about cardinal and yellow nose sulawesi shrimps. They all were packed in one package in a store.
> When I opened the package all cardinals were on the bottom, sitting on a gravel. And almost all red shrimps were on top hanging on a floating plant.


igor how much did you bought the cardinal and the yellow nose red tail shrimp??


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> igor how much did you bought the cardinal and the yellow nose red tail shrimp??


I've mentioned that lucky numbers before.
It was 15 cardinals and 16 yellow noses. 

There are two yellow noses dead. It might be more.

And I still can't get what is they living area. They are hiding almost all the time. Unlike cardinals they do not like driftwood and rocks. I see that they like plants, they are hiding in there


----------



## camboy012406

i mean the price per shrimp of cardinal ang yellow nose


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> i mean the price per shrimp of cardinal ang yellow nose


Aah, I'm sorry. It was $8+tax each.


----------



## camboy012406

Wow thats cheap. i thought cardinal price up to 25$


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> Wow thats cheap. i thought cardinal price up to 25$


It was cheap, that's why I got so many. I really hope they will live and breed.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Lack of food*

Several weeks ago I wrote that I was making an experiment. I fed shrimps significantly more than it's usually suggested in Internet. 
The problem I was solving was death of adult yellow shrimps what usually happened every other day. Also I noticed that number of berried females was less than before.

I see that *better feeding helps*. Shrimps should always look for food and not sitting somewhere in a prostration.

If there is not enough algae or rotted plants, shrimps will be hungry. Giving them more food is a solution. They can eat flakes/pellets during the whole day. The key is *keeping them busy with looking for food or eating it*.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*More light*

I've got several 24" fixtures from our respective member carmenh, thanks a lot again 

And this is how a tank looks now:









So, the light is:

20W T8
24W T5 HO
15W T8
and 

23W on a side


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Cyclops (water fleas)*










I have a lot of them in the tank. I think that they might be a problem for shrimps, I don't know ...
I know that they eat their food (algae), but should not harm shrimps.

I can put some platy fry in the tank, but I'm not sure how much time they will need to eat cyclops. I have thousands of them


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Losses*

I have seen four dead yellow noses and two cardinals. 
Yellow noses are always hiding 

I've moved majority of yellow shrimps into another tank, but sulawesi shrimps are not braver than before.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

replied to ur pm bro, send me ur msn if u have we can talk faster there


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thanks, I got your PM.
I will gather water parameters soon. 

I made several water changes before putting new shrimps in there, so water is not so hard and TDS is not so high as they were before.

Majority of yellow shrimps are in another tank, but I just can't catch them all.
I always keep enough food inside a tank, so any trap will not attract shrimp a lot 

Algae is growing, it's more visible, but tank is still relatively nice.

I've removed majority of hornwort, some mosses and, of course, moss balls.
I've added more rocks. Cardinals are grazing on them, but not constantly.

I still see dead Sulawesi shrimps each other day or even each day. Cardinals are more active and show themselves often than yellow noses.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Water Parameters*

Ph: 8.0
TDS: 240ppm
GH: 220ppm = 12
KH: 100ppm = 5.5
Temp: 27-29C
Nitrates: 4ppm
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Video. Yellow nose*

Video: Sulawesi Yellow Nose (Caridina spinata) shrimp


----------



## brapbrapboom

whoa whoaa!! lots of those yellow golden shrimps!! mmmmm!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*And some fresh videos are here*

Ok, it was a long pause in posting. There were a lot of changes ...

Just two new videos as a refreshment for today:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Berried cardinal shrimps!*

Look at her underbelly:









She is berried!!!

More pictures here: Berried Sulawesi Cardinal (Caridina dennerli) Shrimp


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice!


----------



## novice

Nice to have a local breeder - How long to sulewesis carry the eggs ? same as CRS's


----------



## igor.kanshyn

novice said:


> Nice to have a local breeder - How long to sulewesis carry the eggs ? same as CRS's


According to our respective member Frank, they are keeping eggs less than 20 days.


----------



## Beijing08

Good stuff Igor, let's see the babies in 10 days.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Gorgeous shrimpy!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> Good stuff Igor, let's see the babies in 10 days.


Actually, it should be *this weekend or several days later*. I've spotted it first time 18 days ago !!!
Let's keep our fingers crossed, as Harold says


----------



## camboy012406

congrats igor. Hope they will not die. how about the yellow nose?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I was looking at dying cardinal just 10 minutes ago. It's completely passive and its tail is blue. I thought that everything was fine 

I saw two yellow noses several days ago. They are hiding all the time. They are not good.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

That died cardinal has been found today morning on a gravel.

Three other cardinals look good and one of them is still holding eggs.


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> That died cardinal has been found today morning on a gravel.
> 
> Three other cardinals look good and one of them is still holding eggs.


how come the cardinal died??!!! I thought your tank is stable enough 
how many yellow nose do you think you have left?


----------



## camboy012406

if that cardinal was in my hands it would be survive.lol


----------



## camboy012406

yeah I know. I Also thought you were the shrimpman igor. how come they die? maybe because of cold?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*YES!! I've found a cardinal shrimplet!!*

YES!! I've found a cardinal shrimplet!

I was observing a female with eggs just today morning.
I did a water change today night, moved rocks and saw something like a bug, but a little different! It's very small shrimp, but not transparent live neocaridina shrimps.

Stay tuned, I made a photo and will upload it tomorrow!


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> YES!! I've found a cardinal shrimplet!
> 
> I was observing a female with eggs just today morning.
> I did a water change today night, moved rocks and saw something like a bug, but a little different! It's very small shrimp, but not transparent live neocaridina shrimps.
> 
> Stay tuned, I made a photo and will upload it tomorrow!


looks like I'm going to see you next week again.



camboy012406 said:


> yeah I know. I Also thought you were the shrimpman igor. how come they die? maybe because of cold?


they died because they're wild caught, and the water parameters weren't stable enough when he first purchased them. Thereafter he adjusted quite a few things and removed most of the yellow shrimps, so now his tank is solely for sulawesi's. In my opinion it might be a little too late when he made the adjustments, but at least he's doing it RIGHT this time around. He got shrimplets


----------



## novice

igor.kanshyn said:


> YES!! I've found a cardinal shrimplet!
> 
> +1 , and hope you find more shrimplets, and all survive and increase and multiply.
> 
> would water changes be a good idea when shrimplets are a day or so old?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimplet video and a picture*

Look at the first video. It's visible only when it moves  
Baby and berried Sulawesi cardinal (caridina dennerli) shrimp

And this is a picture. The picture and the video were done at that night when I found the shrimp.


----------



## camboy012406

wow soooooo cute. only one igor?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> yeah I know. I Also thought you were the shrimpman igor. how come they die? maybe because of cold?


I wish I knew that they want 
Shrimps from Big Al's are wild caught and they arrive half-dead.

Frank gave me a lot of advices, that's help a lot!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

novice said:


> igor.kanshyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! I've found a cardinal shrimplet!
> 
> +1 , and hope you find more shrimplets, and all survive and increase and multiply.
> 
> would water changes be a good idea when shrimplets are a day or so old?
> 
> 
> 
> If should be more, but they are so small. It hard to find adult shrimps in plants. Finding these babies is just a coincidence
> 
> I found that shrimps become more active after a water change.
> I didn't expect to see a baby, I just follow my WC plan that day
Click to expand...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> looks like I'm going to see you next week again.
> 
> they died because they're wild caught, and the water parameters weren't stable enough when he first purchased them. Thereafter he adjusted quite a few things and removed most of the yellow shrimps, so now his tank is solely for sulawesi's. In my opinion it might be a little too late when he made the adjustments, but at least he's doing it RIGHT this time around. He got shrimplets


Thank you Leon, 
In fact, the more significant part here is Frank's help.

I hope it's more than one little shrimp and they will live!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> wow soooooo cute. only one igor?


I don't see it anymore. It's so small and food is everywhere in the tank. 
I hope it will see it after again a month when it will be bigger.


----------



## camboy012406

Igor, maybe you can share what frank told you I think its hard to breed them specially winter is coming.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> Igor, maybe you can share what frank told you I think its hard to breed them specially winter is coming.


There is one thing that you must have in Sulawesi aquarium. It's crushed corals as a substrate. You can use aragonite, oyster shells or African cichlids substrate instead. But crushed corals is easiest and there is no tricks with them.
The second thing, tank should have good filtration and should be cycled for sure. Do not bee in a hurry.
Almost no plants, a lot of rocks, low filter current and a lot of algae. 
Undergravel filter can be useful, but I don't use it.

That's pretty much all you need


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Cardinal Reinforcement*

I pick up *8 new cardinals* in *Big Al's Mississauga* today.
Unfortunately they are even in a worst condition than sulawesi shrimps I got before.
One is already dead, the second has a fungus on a back (I didn't see this in a store).

I'm inspired by the shrimplet now, so I decided that I could throw more money on this again 
We will see how it's going ...

Big Al's Mississauga still have 5-7 shrimps, they call them 'blue spot'.

If someone has a tank and wants to try, do not hesitate. Do not be upset if they die. Call to the store first.


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> I pick up *8 new cardinals* in *Big Al's Mississauga* today.
> Unfortunately they are even in a worst condition than sulawesi shrimps I got before.
> One is already dead, the second has a fungus on a back (I didn't see this in a store).
> 
> I'm inspired by the shrimplet now, so I decided that I could throw more money on this again
> We will see how it's going ...
> 
> Big Al's Mississauga still have 5-7 shrimps, they call them 'blue spot'.
> 
> If someone has a tank and wants to try, do not hesitate. Do not be upset if they die. Call to the store first.


WOW. another group of cardinals? This is very addictive i see. haha


----------



## camboy012406

I wish I could set up another tank for them. I already have 4 shrimp tanks and too much electrictiy bill cost me like 400$ every month I wish I live in apartment that pays the rent and free electricity.


----------



## Fish_Man

camboy012406 said:


> I wish I could set up another tank for them. I already have 4 shrimp tanks and too much electrictiy bill cost me like 400$ every month I wish I live in apartment that pays the rent and free electricity.


I hope that $400 monthly bill includes everything else in the house and not just the tanks.

Not all apartment/condo come with free electricity.


----------



## camboy012406

Fish_Man said:


> I hope that $400 monthly bill includes everything else in the house and not just the tanks.
> 
> Not all apartment/condo come with free electricity.


only electricity


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> WOW. another group of cardinals? This is very addictive i see. haha


Yeah, and I don't see a lot of difference in the tank. It's still empty there


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> I wish I could set up another tank for them. I already have 4 shrimp tanks and too much electrictiy bill cost me like 400$ every month I wish I live in apartment that pays the rent and free electricity.


It can't be aquariums. Only Metal Halide light can influence to your hydro bill significantly.
I'm paying about $50 in month, but it doesn't include heating.
Heating is probably your major expense.


----------



## TBemba

igor.kanshyn said:


> There is one thing that you must have in Sulawesi aquarium. It's crushed corals as a substrate. You can use aragonite, oyster shells or African cichlids substrate instead. But crushed corals is easiest and there is no tricks with them.
> The second thing, tank should have good filtration and should be cycled for sure. Do not bee in a hurry.
> *Almost no plants*, a lot of rocks, low filter current and a lot of algae.
> Undergravel filter can be useful, but I don't use it.
> 
> That's pretty much all you need


Why is that? plants help water quality no? or is it that you have to clean the substrate so well?


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at the first video. It's visible only when it moves
> Baby and berried Sulawesi cardinal (caridina dennerli) shrimp
> 
> And this is a picture. The picture and the video were done at that night when I found the shrimp.


Igor, if your lucky in breeding cardinal shrimp. Im also lucky in breeding crs shrimp heres the pic. sorry for the blured picture.


----------



## Beijing08

TBemba said:


> Why is that? plants help water quality no? or is it that you have to clean the substrate so well?


by almost no plants, it means only some plants that are nutrient-hungry. Also, in their natural habitat, there isn't much foliage under water. Rocks and more rocks is what they're used to. Key is good filtration. Definitely have a canister running and do lots of water changes to keep nitrate LOW. Moreover, most plants from the Amazon/southeast Asia can't take high pH and hard water (part of the reason why ADA Amazonia is the IDEAL plant substrate), which is exactly what Sul shrimps require. In fact, only a few mosses will thrive under this condition (not to mention high temperature - 28C).
Hope this clarifies your question up a bit


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I've seen in again!*

Yes, Leon is right.

In fact, even mosses grow badly and look yellowish in that tank.

*I've seen the little cardinal again today. It looks exactly like an adult shrimp, but it is just very small *


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*berried cardinal*

And one more thing,

I *still have* that berried cardinal in the tank


----------



## matti2uude

Beijing08 said:


> by almost no plants, it means only some plants that are nutrient-hungry. Also, in their natural habitat, there isn't much foliage under water. Rocks and more rocks is what they're used to. Key is good filtration. Definitely have a canister running and do lots of water changes to keep nitrate LOW. Moreover, most plants from the Amazon/southeast Asia can't take high pH and hard water (part of the reason why ADA Amazonia is the IDEAL plant substrate), which is exactly what Sul shrimps require. In fact, only a few mosses will thrive under this condition (not to mention high temperature - 28C).
> Hope this clarifies your question up a bit


Which mosses are you referring to?


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, Leon is right.
> 
> In fact, even mosses grow badly and look yellowish in that tank.
> 
> *I've seen the little cardinal again today. It looks exactly like an adult shrimp, but it is just very small *


Crs shrimp babies is so small too


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*two more babies*

and I just saw *two more babies* hang out on a filter sponge


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> and I just saw *two more babies* hang out on a filter sponge


Igor, I'm definitely coming over again this week.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> Igor, I'm definitely coming over again this week.


Sure, one of the small cardinals is on an open space almost all the time.

And blue pearl shrimps are really nice now, big shrimps are blue almost like blue tigers! Better light make them 'pop'


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Found two dead new cardinals today.

Have you, guys, got that I still have that pregnant cardinal. This means that she got berried in the same day that she gave birth to shrimplets or it was another cardinal that is a mother of these ones 
I'm very intrigued


----------



## Beijing08

matti2uude said:


> Which mosses are you referring to?


oops, sorry Matt, just saw this post (i know, I suck).
So far, only Java moss and stringy moss can survive in pH 8+
and Temp of 28. I've tried some others. They actually melt and turn brown at the same time. Nearly killed my flame..........

I'm sure there are others than can tolerate similar params, but we have no access to those (more specifically referring to Sulawesi mosses).

It's annoying how everything can tolerate a lower pH and temp from their natural habitat, and not the other way around.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's been a while I'm posting here 

I have at least three cardinal babies, and they are 3/8" in size. Growing very fast. I'm sure there are more, but they live on a back of the tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*New shrimps! Video*

I've got several sulawesi six-banded shrimps today.
Look at the first videos.

Video: Caridina holthuisi freshwater shrimp
Video: Sulawesi Six Banded shrimps in a box


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Very nice!


Thank you. One of them doesn't look good, the others are fine.

They don't look like your 'sulawesi tiger' shrimps, do they?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Baby and adult cardinal shrimps*

Baby and adult cardinal shrimps


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you. One of them doesn't look good, the others are fine.
> 
> They don't look like your 'sulawesi tiger' shrimps, do they?


They look very similar but it's hard to tell.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

That baby sulawesi cardinal is the cutest shrimp ever!


----------



## camboy012406

igor hold me some in the future


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Pair of orange tylo snails*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Reborn!*

Ok, this tank is reborn. It's not so nice, but it's green because of algae and has a superior filtration.


----------

